# Some shoulder mount whitetails I've done



## ReinertsonTaxi (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## jnjburton (Feb 16, 2017)

Those look great!


----------



## Elayhu (Mar 11, 2019)

Looking great! Nice work!


----------



## whizkerbiscuit (Mar 19, 2019)

Wow.


----------



## chcfirefighter (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow these are epic!


----------



## WingShooter86 (Aug 22, 2012)

good work


----------



## rwk83 (Mar 27, 2019)

solid - great looking deer.


----------



## Saintsfan2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Great looking mounts!


----------



## Davidhes (May 25, 2018)

Beautiful mounts. I especially like this one. What form is that. What do you call that pose? Think I’ll do my next one in that same pose...provided I get a next one


----------



## Davidhes (May 25, 2018)

I have one close to that pose


----------



## Markve214 (Jul 15, 2013)

Those are all well done.


----------



## LShevill (Jul 12, 2019)

Awesome work. Well done


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

your good!


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

They are keepers!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

Nice work


----------



## Deaddeerdown (Jul 14, 2019)

Great mounts always admire heads, who doesn't I'd like to get something like that last one this season.


----------



## sgoakman (May 15, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Huntinrough (May 12, 2018)

great work!!


----------



## bowskillz (Jul 30, 2019)

Very good looking work.


----------



## Bth340 (Jul 19, 2019)

Some of the best I’ve seen. I love the wrinkles on the neck


----------



## tacomeyers15 (Jul 27, 2017)

Beautiful bucks


----------



## ctk94 (Aug 19, 2019)

Love a good mount!


----------



## Smokie (May 11, 2009)

They look great


----------



## cdw (Mar 8, 2020)

that sec one makes me feel like iam in the stand it looks that alive.


----------



## SULLY305 (Feb 23, 2020)

Awesome.


----------



## AggieJames09 (Sep 25, 2018)

Very talented


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

These threads could always go either way. I have seen threads where people show there work and it is subpar but get offended when pointed out. These are not he case!!!! Beautiful work and would have no hesitation in having you mount any of my deer! Excellent work!!!


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

ReinertsonTaxi said:


> View attachment 6782393
> 
> View attachment 6782395
> 
> ...


Now you sir, are someone I would get to do my taxidermy work. Phenomenal work!! I can't believe all the horrendous taxidermy work I see around...

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreedyGreek1 (Dec 13, 2019)

They look very nice


----------



## Gumbeaux (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful deer, and great job on the mounts.. Its crazy the mass difference in the Midwest vs the south


----------



## FlippinBucks (Jan 14, 2019)

Look good


----------



## bzachmann (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice work


----------



## KaydNic (Mar 20, 2021)

Great👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Swineshanker (Nov 18, 2021)

Great looking deer.


----------



## Ozatonka_British_Labs (5 mo ago)

Great work!


----------



## calif 500pc (Aug 18, 2010)

Davidhes said:


> I have one close to that pose


That is a sweet picture, nice deer


----------



## blake.caruthers (4 mo ago)

Seen alot of bad mounts made from incredible deer. These are not in that category


----------

